# Pictures of proper confirmation to match the terms?



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Does anyone have pictures of their goats that have excellent shoulder lay back as opposed to one that doesn't or strong pasterns as opposed to weak pasterns? :? Also, if you have any other comparison photos
I'm sure a lot of us newbies would appreciate a visual explanation! :idea: 
I get the general idea but a picture comparison would help me the most since I am a visual learner!

Thanks in advance!

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
http://www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

check out my website. under saanens, Breeze, who is 5, has wonderful feet pastern wise, while sweet pea, kid, has great leg angulation. shoulders has to go to Breeze as well. they make more of an arch, while Penny's shoulders are more rounded and loose. Peny has the worst shoulders out of the 3 does. If you have questions about confirmation, e-mail me.

website: nutmegfarm.webs.com/

Hopefully it will help clear some things up!!


----------

